

Jack Welch: 'No Such Thing as Work-Life Balance' - gruseom
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB124726415198325373-lMyQjAxMDI5NDE3NDIxNjQ0Wj.html

======
balding_n_tired
This has been said, often by women. Why is it news when Jack Welch says it?

